# Home made paper "clay"



## dragoncastle (Sep 1, 2010)

Just what I've been looking for thanks for sharing! Going to try this making some skeleton people. Do you think you could run the paper through an office shredder?


----------



## Brodiethedog (Aug 27, 2010)

Thank you I've been looking for a good mache clay recipe please post some pics I wanna see how it's suppose to look


----------



## Timnis (Sep 3, 2010)

I am not really big into paper mache, but by seeing what people make out of it I will definitely have to try it out sometime!


----------



## dixie (Jan 30, 2009)

dragoncastle said:


> Just what I've been looking for thanks for sharing! Going to try this making some skeleton people. Do you think you could run the paper through an office shredder?


I have heard that you rip it on purpose because you need the fibers easier to break down, rather than the clean cut of scissors/paper shredder.


----------



## Crunch (Oct 23, 2008)

dixie said:


> I have heard that you rip it on purpose because you need the fibers easier to break down, rather than the clean cut of scissors/paper shredder.


Would it not matter though if your boiling the heck out of it and blending it?


----------



## Sigmon (Sep 23, 2009)

We have a shredder at work that basically turns paper into large dust particles. Beings as we are military we usually have a big bag of it laying around. 

I took some, and on a whim I mixed it with my paper mache glue until it became a nice paste consistency. I succesfully used this to sculpt with.


----------



## lady jack o lantern (Aug 28, 2008)

Thanks for sharing, this is just what i needed for my jason voorhees prop


----------



## lzrdsgal (Aug 9, 2009)

I boiled mine forever and a day, it never did break down. I had to use the blender  I think it was because ads.


----------



## funhousejoe (Oct 1, 2008)

Well heres an easier idea even than newspaper use paper egg cartons they dissolve much easier I have used then in paper projects for my daughters school they break down quickly in water I have to try it but maybe a mix of egg carton and newspaper hmmmm


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

paper egg cartons, huh? i will have to give this a try, I work in a bakery and they throw these out , and they are like 24 pack with no top, will have to check it out. qwill let you know how it works, I wonder if you need to boil it or just soak it. will experiment


----------



## DoctorGrim (Oct 18, 2007)

Sigmon said:


> We have a shredder at work that basically turns paper into large dust particles. Beings as we are military we usually have a big bag of it laying around.
> 
> I took some, and on a whim I mixed it with my paper mache glue until it became a nice paste consistency. I succesfully used this to sculpt with.


Military? Shredded documents? Maybe you actually have 'Area 51' info in your props?? 

Now that is cool


----------



## Crunch (Oct 23, 2008)

doctordoom said:


> Military? Shredded documents? Maybe you actually have 'Area 51' info in your props??
> 
> Now that is cool


OOOOHH. Area 51 documentation in your Halloween props. That would be cool! Just to know yourself..


----------

